# Tortoise/turtle tattoos?



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 15, 2010)

mine...​


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the key chain.

I would get a Taco tattoo if it were made of henna or some other temporary dye.


----------



## Josh (Jun 15, 2010)

Would you all judge me if I got a desert tortoise tattoo? I mean, they are the state reptile of California...


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2010)

Judge you how Josh?


----------



## Josh (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, I dont know...
I feel like tattoos have a polarizing effect on people. You either love em or you hate em. I guess that's why I haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## TortieGal (Jun 15, 2010)

I say go for it Josh! I wouldn't mind a Henna one either.


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2010)

If you found the perfect one.. 
just chose where you get it.. carefully.. some place where it can be seen, but also covered up if nec. 
Some places dont allow tats to be seen in the work place...


----------



## dmmj (Jun 15, 2010)

I would get one but I fear what it would look like in 30 years or so, no one likes a sad tortoise


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with Laura-- If you get a tatoo make sure it is work place friendly. I have 3 and as you get older they may be touched up and redone. If you have a fav tort, take a picture that you like and have the tatoo done from the picture. That is what I did with charlie


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 16, 2010)

Josh said:


> Oh, I dont know...
> I feel like tattoos have a polarizing effect on people. You either love em or you hate em. I guess that's why I haven't gotten one yet.



Depends a lot on the tattoo...my grandmother (and pretty much all of my mother's side of the family, for that matter) is, as a rule, absolutely anti-tattoo, but thinks my "Cosmic Tortoise" tattoo is fine. 

Who could be offended by a tortoise? 

OTOH, make sure the tattoo artist is top-notch...you'll be wearing it for a long, long time.


----------



## Motara's Mom (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with everyone. Make sure you love the picture, make sure you can cover it up if you need to, and make sure you have a top artist. I got one from a not so great artist and it was...not so great. LOL You could tell it wasn't quality. My fault I should have known better. 

My family is anti tattoo, so when I am around them I keep them covered (even though they know I have 4) just so I don't have to hear the questions of why. People also forget, my mom knew I had Alice Cooper's faced tattooed about 16 years ago and the other day in the pool she saw it and acted like she didn't know I ever had any. 

I never thought of a tortoise tattoo, but Motara would make a pretty one.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a tortoise tattoo with wings....it's not finished but I will post pics when I get home.

I may get a radiated tortoise tattooed on me.

Anyone else have tattoos?

I have my almost a complete arm sleeve, my other arm has a half-sleeve, one on my foot, both my legs have big tats, and both of my ribs have big pieces on them. I don't care what anyone thinks of me....I like them and that is all that matters.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a tattoo. I wanted one for years, but always heard "You will be sorry when you get old". A few years ago I decided well I am old so I might as well get a tattoo. I want more, but my husband does not care for them. We live in a small town, so I know the local tat artist pretty well as he is also a baseball coach.


----------



## Missy (Jun 16, 2010)

If I were to get a tat it would be a tortoise  My daughter has three sea turtles on her leg when I go see her in a couple weeks I will take a pic.


----------



## sammi (Jun 16, 2010)

I love tattoos. I think it's an awesome expression of one self, and consider them beautiful artwork. I only have one at the time, but am planning my artwork for my back piece and sleeves. Too bad I don't have more funds =[


----------



## turtletania (Jun 16, 2010)

http://i50.tinypic.com/28sphz4.jpg

I got mine about 18 months ago....and love it. Had it done by an award winning tattooist in Australia.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 17, 2010)

turtletania- that's awesome! Where is it located?

I want to get a tat in the near future, but not a tortoise  I have to get it somewhere discreet though since I'm going to be an elementary school teacher  I've wanted a wrist tattoo FOREVER but I can't really get one due to my profession


----------



## turtletania (Jun 17, 2010)

I have it on my right ankle. I am a teacher in a Muslim country, so i had to have it somewhere i could keep covered while at work. I have to wear floor length skirts so it is in the perfect spot. 
I just love it!..... It only took 20 minutes to do and I am now thinking of getting another done on my left ankle. This time a tortoise though.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 17, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> turtletania- that's awesome! Where is it located?
> 
> I want to get a tat in the near future, but not a tortoise  I have to get it somewhere discreet though since I'm going to be an elementary school teacher  I've wanted a wrist tattoo FOREVER but I can't really get one due to my profession



Depends on the size of the tattoo. You can cover it with a watch or wristband bracelet at work. 

Dawna


----------



## triciatos45 (Jun 18, 2010)

The turtle or tortoise are so cute! Tattoos are now irrefutably booming in popularity especially amongst the young. This is due to the fact that tattoos are a great way to express individuality and personality and turtle tattoos are a very popular choice among people with tattoos.


----------

